# OT: nba live 07 player ratings are in



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

bulls: http://sports.ign.com/nbalive07/chicago.html


rest of league: http://sports.ign.com/articles/733/733434p1.html



they don't think much of ben wallace...

kirk - 82
gordon - 79
wallace - 79
deng - 76
noc - 76
pj - 74
tyrus - 70
duhon - 70
griffin - 70
fatney - 69
victor - 64
malik - 63
thabo christo - 62


the cool thing is that there like 50 different attributes


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

This is an outrage.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

looking over all the teams, it actually doesn't seem as horrendous as years past (excluding ben wallace and thabo almighty of course)
but some interesting ones:

timothy duncan - 89 (blasphemy)
vince carter - duncan's equal
nene - 73 (hee hee 60 million)
saer sene - 55 (uh oh, sloth is not happy)
lemarcus aldridge - 71
darko - 63 (so much for his chances at MIP)
iguodala - 84 (come again?)
renaldo balkman - 61 (better than sene haha)
jamal - 75
curry - 74
steve francis - 81
stephon - 83
telfair - 77 (seems about 25 points too high to me)


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

So Channing Frye (76) is a better defensive player than Nocioni (72).
Marbury and Curry (72 and 71, respectively) are equal to Nocioni, and better than Hinrich (70) on defense?

After this random sample of their rating system, I'll find other things to read.


----------



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

"Thabo Christo" and "Fatney" made my night.

Paxman, you continue to impress me, _mon frer_.

That means "my brother" in French. I don't know how I know that; I took four years of Spanish.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Look at the teamwork rankings. Despite grumblings of Gordon's unhappiness with his play, he gets a 99, along with Kirk. Duhon only gets a 98, must have something to do with when he slammed that door in Skiles face. 

Tyrus is pretty much a cancer with a 54 rating.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This game always has the ****tiest ratings.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Might have to buy a xbox now, ugh.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

So what do you go with.....NBA LIVE 07 or NBA 2K7?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think Iguodala > Hinrich, or even > Gordon, although he COULD be both. I think they're going by his performance in All-Star weekend, when he was rookie/sophomore MVP and when he did dunks that the world has never seen or imagined before.

Marbury is DEFINITELY not > Hinrich.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

kirkisgod said:


> So what do you go with.....NBA LIVE 07 or NBA 2K7?


I will rent them both before deciding what I want to buy for my 360 but so far 2k7 is the one to beat, 2k6 blew Live 06 out of the water IMO.

These rankings don't do anything to help Lives case as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

crappy as usual.... basically ever since the breakup of the dynasty teams, every single BBall video game maker insists that the Bulls suck. now, not that there wasn't any truth to that for several years... but even when the team makes strides, and is considered vastly improved by basically every major media pundit heading into this season, the video game makers will continue to insist that the Bulls suck. or are average at best

or are simply not paying attention when making their defensive ratings. 

I'd be curious to see what the 2k7 ratings look like though, since I'm thinking about picking that one up in about a week ...


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Wishbone said:


> crappy as usual.... basically ever since the breakup of the dynasty teams, every single BBall video game maker insists that the Bulls suck. now, not that there wasn't any truth to that for several years... but even when the team makes strides, and is considered vastly improved by basically every major media pundit heading into this season, the video game makers will continue to insist that the Bulls suck. or are average at best
> 
> or are simply not paying attention when making their defensive ratings.
> 
> I'd be curious to see what the 2k7 ratings look like though, since I'm thinking about picking that one up in about a week ...


you'll be happy about this: 

frofro - 88
kirk - 84
noc - 84
gordon - 81
deng - 79
pj - 77
duhon - 76
sweetass - 76
griffin - 76
thabo christo - 75
tyrus rex - 73
malik - 73
krappa - 72
eisley - 66

http://sports.ign.com/nba2k7/bulls.html

http://sports.ign.com/nba2k7/bulls.html


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

paxman said:


> you'll be happy about this:
> 
> frofro - 88
> kirk - 84
> ...




oh sweet Sweetney sweetness!
that's it. case closed. I'm sold.

I'd have liked to have seen Martynas's presence, and his 42 or so rating. and maybe the Shensh with his 44 or so rating, but that'll do plenty fine.


not to mention the fact that 2k7 is far more likely to have fun, realistic gameplay -- which in the end is all that actually matters.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Wishbone said:


> oh sweet Sweetney sweetness!
> that's it. case closed. I'm sold.
> 
> I'd have liked to have seen Martynas's presence, and his 42 or so rating. and maybe the Shensh with his 44 or so rating, but that'll do plenty fine.
> ...



God. my friiend has a playable demo of NBA2K7 for 360, and OMG. It doesn't hurt that he has a widescreen HDTV. the game is a thing of beauty, and I'm so pissed right now that I can't afford a 360.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> God. my friiend has a playable demo of NBA2K7 for 360, and OMG. It doesn't hurt that he has a widescreen HDTV. the game is a thing of beauty, and I'm so pissed right now that I can't afford a 360.


well, I don't have a wide screen HDTV yet either... but without trying to make you feel all jealous or what not... but you probably are missing out on a little somethin' somethin' with the 360

I mean xbox and PS2 both look pretty damn good... but...

and just for the record: the only reason I could even afford a 360 was due to a lucky night in Atlantic city -- a few timely bets on the roulette tables, next thing I know, I'm walking out with close to a grand in profits. :banana:


----------

